# Facebook Friends Are Almost Entirely Fake, Study Finds



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Facebook friends are almost entirely fake, study finds | News | Lifestyle | The Independent

Thought this was interesting. How many people can we really count on when SHTF?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Would you even think otherwise?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know anything about it; don't want to.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepper News said:


> Facebook friends are almost entirely fake, study finds | News | Lifestyle | The Independent
> 
> Thought this was interesting. How many people can we really count on when SHTF?


If you want Facebook friends, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, genuine friends through Facebook is the game! If you are the stuck at home type that just needs some companionship with real human beings, look no further than Buck Bored's Stay-At-Home Facebook Commune! We have millions of fun and interesting people that just want to meet YOU! We even offer a 100% money-back guarantee if they meet you and cut you into little pieces! Just send $50 to our no risk web site at: www.buckbored.com/imaloser.

Or call us at:

1-800-DIS-MEMBER


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

BuckB, you are a multi-talented individual, and a real go-getter. Aren't you a millionaire yet?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> BuckB, you are a multi-talented individual, and a real go-getter. Aren't you a millionaire yet?


Money is not my objective. I am only interested in making the world a better place.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I get it. Like Tom Cruise in "Risky Business", you deal in personal fulfillment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuckB said:


> Money is not my objective. I am only interested in making the world a better place.


Your skills and inherent talents are not taken for granted, here.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I get it. Like Tom Cruise in "Risky Business", you deal in personal fulfillment.


Yeah. Something like that. Actually more like Michael Keaton in "Night Shift" - "LOVE BROKERS"....


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Would you even think otherwise?


Actually, yeah. I kinda thought the average person would have more than 4 people in life they could count on.

"Those numbers are mostly similar to how friendships work in real life, the research said"


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It is often said that a man is lucky to have 2 or 3 true friends in his lifetime.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

double post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> Actually, yeah. I kinda thought the average person would have more than 4 people in life they could count on.
> 
> "Those numbers are mostly similar to how friendships work in real life, the research said"


Most people do. You do understand Facebook is not indicative of real, interpersonal contact, right?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

BuckB said:


> If you want Facebook friends, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, genuine friends through Facebook is the game! If you are the stuck at home type that just needs some companionship with real human beings, look no further than Buck Bored's Stay-At-Home Facebook Commune! We have millions of fun and interesting people that just want to meet YOU! We even offer a 100% money-back guarantee if they meet you and cut you into little pieces! Just send $50 to our no risk web site at: www.buckbored.com/imaloser.
> 
> Or call us at:
> 
> 1-800-DIS-MEMBER


Don Lapre would be impressed!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Most people do. You do understand Facebook is not indicative of real, interpersonal contact, right?


Naw man... I'm not smart enough to figure that out  ...just going by "Those numbers are mostly similar to how friendships work in real life, the research said""


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepper News said:


> Don Lapre would be impressed!


+1 on that! That is freakin' funny! Nicely done.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

BuckB said:


> +1 on that! That is freakin' funny! Nicely done.


You just need a tiny little 1 bedroom apartment and you're golden.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepper News said:


> You just need a tiny little 1 bedroom apartment and you're golden.


Yeah... I am not ready to swap spit...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Disclaimer, I do use & like facebook, but....

The article is pointless, it do not define "Genuine friends"

or this quote: _The average person studied had around 150 Facebook friends. But only about 14 of them would express sympathy in the event of anything going wrong._

And how many of the 150 friends had seen the post? Getting "likes" for a personal problem is easy, people like when shtf for others, on a safe distance. Not much of an article.

btw, my facebook is https://www.facebook.com/gorm.lind is someone wants to add


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Disclaimer, I do use & like facebook, but....
> 
> The article is pointless, it do not define "Genuine friends"
> 
> ...


Hey, we've already moved on since the article wasn't very interesting to anyone. We're talking about Buck's new business now.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Hey, we've already moved on since the article wasn't very interesting to anyone. We're talking about Buck's new business now.


Well I moved back, and that should be ok for you as you do see socialist as "ass backwards" right?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well I moved back, and that should be ok for you as you do see socialist as "ass backwards" right?


If you guys had easy immigration laws, I'd probably grab the family and head right over.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> If you guys had easy immigration laws, I'd probably grab the family and head right over.


Oh we have that, if you can get a job here then there is no problems for immigrants.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Wife would kill me though. Tried to get her to move to Costa Rica last year. Lots of resistance. Think we'll just keep vacationing there for now. I finally came to the conclusion that if mama isn't happy, nobody is happy! We definitely want to spend time in Sweden and Switzerland though...it's on our to-do list.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Wife would kill me though. Tried to get her to move to Costa Rica last year. Lots of resistance. Think we'll just keep vacationing there for now. I finally came to the conclusion that if mama isn't happy, nobody is happy! We definitely want to spend time in Sweden and Switzerland though...it's on our to-do list.


I might add that Sweden and Switzerland are not that much alike, but both has its upsides


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No face book for us. This sight and a couple motorcycle forums one I helped start and that is it. Many on the Harley forum I have met and rode with over the years. For the Harley 110th a group stayed at my home due to reservation problems . Friendships that have grow for years. The 110th was so much fun that we have agreed for the 115th they are staying here again.
Plan to meet up with some of them in May at Deals gap. When any of them come to the HD museum in Milwaukee, local escort is my job.
Social interaction on the net can be a good thing and a bad thing. The Harley forum over the years has gotten to the point we have a net work of members Coast to coast. When you hit the road good chance there is always a net work of riders that can help out if needed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I come here for friendship,,


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Friends, acquaintances, interested people, and idiots........ know the difference and don't be fooling yourself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh yea, family ........ and they can fit into any of the above categories.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Oh yea, family ........ and they can fit into any of the above categories.


or all of them


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is long distance friendship, sparked and support by internet forums. Over 30 riders met up here in Wisconsin. some from both coasts ,south and north. All have ridden together before and have met up in other parts of the country. Many know more about each other than people that live right down the road from them. As a group people as different in some ways as it can get, but all share the joy of riding. If in your travels you need help anyone of them is on the way. Our flag has travel all states, even over seas twice and been signed by many.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> Naw man... I'm not smart enough to figure that out  ...just going by "Those numbers are mostly similar to how friendships work in real life, the research said""


Researchers. As my favorite sociology prof said, stats don't lie but statisticians do.

Then again, it is on the internet, so it has got to be true.

What has been your personal experience? If it is like mine, the alleged researchers are very wrong.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> It is often said that a man is lucky to have 2 or 3 true friends in his lifetime.


Friends are good but partners are way much better. A friend will help you move, your partner will help you move the body(ies)


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Researchers. As my favorite sociology prof said, stats don't lie but statisticians do.
> 
> Then again, it is on the internet, so it has got to be true.
> 
> What has been your personal experience? If it is like mine, the alleged researchers are very wrong.


It may or may not be accurate, I dunno...depends on the level of friendship we're talking about. I could pack a house throwing a Super Bowl party. Wouldn't quite get the same response if I needed a kidney


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Friends are good but partners are way much better. A friend will help you move, your partner will help you move the body(ies)


I think the term is accomplice.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

To quote Sean Connery from Goldfinger, "Shocking."


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is my Facebook, I dumped that site 2 years ago.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> This is my Facebook, I dumped that site 2 years ago.


I Tried FB for like a year or two...Closed account and haven't been on it since like 2011.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> I Tried FB for like a year or two...Closed account and haven't been on it since like 2011.


 Every thing you ever posted is still there and will be even when you are dead and gone.


----------

